# Design of nuclear power plants



## Number1BadBoy (Jul 28, 2009)

One major item of infrastructure that gets very little architectural input is the appearance of nuclear power plants. Most of the time they are little more than concrete boxes, and this does very little to help the public's perception of them as a clean energy source.

These nuclear organisations want to change that, with a design showcase for concepts of nuclear power plants that show on the outside the kind of high-tech stuff going on within.



> http://www.world-nuclear-news.org/announcement2010.html
> 
> WNA-WNN Design Showcase
> 
> ...



I wonder if there are any render experts on Skyscraper City that would like to enter?


----------



## Number1BadBoy (Jul 28, 2009)

Here are some of the ideas from a previous version of the competition:



> http://www.world-nuclear-news.org
> 
> *A look at the future of nuclear power*
> 
> ...


----------

